# Divergent Factions and Enneagram Correlation



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Going by blogthings I'd fit in best with divergent, candor, or maybe erudite.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

7w6 definite amity, though from looking at the wiki I would be very rebellious as one. I would want to go to Erudite but they would kick me out... kind of like integration.:tongue:


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Definitely Divergent. I wouldn't want to be in any of those factions.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

7w8 - definitely NOT Amity. They would be the last faction I would choose - that could be my INTJ showing though  I would say Dauntless, Erudite or Divergent.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

Enfpleasantly said:


> Definitely Divergent. I wouldn't want to be in any of those factions.


Factionless?


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

chicklit said:


> Factionless?


No, I mean I wouldn't be able to choose just one. To live in only one would feel like a prison to me.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

Enfpleasantly said:


> No, I mean I wouldn't be able to choose just one. To live in only one would feel like a prison to me.


But you have to decide. :sad:


----------



## BakerStreet (May 1, 2014)

chicklit said:


> I've been thinking about which type would be in which Divergent faction and came up with:
> 1: Candor
> 4: Anything (not Abnegation)
> 6: Dauntless, Candor


I'm 4-6-1 and identify most with Abnegation, actually.


----------



## tumblr.fox (May 4, 2014)

May I throw this into the equation?

















I find it interesting that 6 and 7s were placed in Dauntless when in fact, they seem to be (according to How the Enneagram Personality System Works) the types most prone to avoid confronting their fears. (Maybe I've totally misunderstood it; I've only just been introduced to the Enneagram concept, so don't kill me please >_<)

Curious to know everyone's thoughts? D


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

tumblr.fox said:


> May I throw this into the equation?
> 
> View attachment 117562
> 
> ...



Well, Sixes _are_ naturally fearful, but the sense I get is that a lot of them don't _want_ to be (because since fear is more powerful for them, it can prevent them from achieving things in life), and thus will confront their fears to make themselves stronger people.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm a close tie between candor and dauntless.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

tumblr.fox said:


> May I throw this into the equation?
> 
> View attachment 117562
> 
> ...


I have fears, but like Chained said, I'm the sort of person to face my fears head on. I don't want to miss out on anything and if fear is holding me back, then I'm likely going to miss out on something.


----------



## Ugunti (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm a 6 and could definetly be Dauntless or Candor.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

chicklit said:


> I've been thinking about which type would be in which Divergent faction and came up with:
> 
> 1: Candor
> very healthy 2s: Abnegation, Amity; normal 2s: Amity
> ...


I'm a 5w6 So/Sx with a very strong 8 fix (584). I could easily have gone Dauntless. I volunteered for military service directly out of high school. My desire for knowledge has never been wholly passive. I have to be free to seek it out in ways that are not strictly erudite in nature.


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

chicklit said:


> 4: Anything (not Abnegation)
> 6: Dauntless, Candor
> 8: Dauntless


^My tritype.

Divergent so I could hop on the next train out of Chicago 
That being said, I'd be in Abnegation.
I could test as Erudite, but the Erudite _faction_ seems too dispassionate and self-interested for me. The only other faction that interests me is Dauntless. 99.9% chance, though, that I'd roll my eyes at the aptitude test and say something like, "It's being dauntless on the inside that counts." Vigilante abnegation?


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

I think I would be either Erudite or Divergent. I could also be Amity, but they seem too happy-go-lucky for my taste, lol. Candor and Dauntless are after Amity, but Candor wouldn't exactly be out of range. Even at my healthiest, I would never be selfless enough for Abnegation.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

As a 9, I went ahead and took the test and...


Divergent


YOUR CHOICES DEMONSTRATE THE VIRTUES OF MORE THAN ONE FACTION,
SCORING HIGHEST IN *AMITY* AND *ABNEGATION* TRAITS​


----------



## allanzo (Feb 6, 2014)

Divergent
YOUR CHOICES DEMONSTRATE THE VIRTUES OF MORE THAN ONE FACTION,
SCORING HIGHEST IN ERUDITE AND CANDOR TRAITS

I'm an 4w5. I would probably choose Erudite or Amity. More likely Erudite.


----------



## Mereallysmart (Jun 7, 2011)

1: Candor or Abnegation 
2: Abnegation or Amity
3: Divergent 
4: Factionless (or maybe Amity)
5: Erudite, duhhhh
6: Candor or Amity (definitely not dauntless)
7: Dauntless or Amity
8: Dauntless or Candor
9: Amity or Abnegation


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Dauntless. Something about that kind of freedom.


----------

